# Woodpecker Sales or Discount Coupons



## jrprottas (Mar 31, 2010)

Having decided on the PRLV2 lift I'm wondering if there are any ways to get discounts? With Rockler they have flyers with coupons but dont carry the woodpecker products/ Any ideas for a top-of-the-line cheapskate?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

well, squeeky.. *S* 

Woodpeckers has a "specials" section, where they will from time to time offer up PRLv2's at a discount. These units have varying degree's of blemishs. WP grades them A-B-C. A's being practically perfect, and C's having a few scratches etc. You can save upto 150 bucks on em...


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Another way is to go right to Woodcraft and purchase it for $299. That's $30 less than the Woodpecker site for the same exact unit. Woodcraft sells it under the Pinnacle name.


----------



## jrprottas (Mar 31, 2010)

*PRLV2 Bench Dog*

Thanks for the tip. Went to local Woodcraft and they did have the Pinnacle Router in stock for $299 but apparently it won't fit into my Bench Dog extension wing. Bummer, in looking at Woodpeckers site, they sell a separate model "PRL V2 BD" so I'm guess I'm back to $329 plus shipping.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

jmg1017 said:


> Another way is to go right to Woodcraft and purchase it for $299. That's $30 less than the Woodpecker site for the same exact unit. Woodcraft sells it under the Pinnacle name.


Be careful. They may not be identical. The Woodpecker unit insert rings support the Porter Cable pieces.

I suggest joining their email newsletter. They often offer specials and sales. Put the item in your wish list and I find that coupons for those items soon follow.


----------



## Hammer702 (Mar 14, 2010)

Woodpecker will occasionally have sales, but I doubt you are going to find any coupons for their merchandise. I have purchased quite a bit from them over the last few years, and am very happy with their service. I think you will be very pleased with their quality. Enjoy the new Lift!


----------



## jrprottas (Mar 31, 2010)

timbertailor said:


> Be careful. They may not be identical. The Woodpecker unit insert rings support the Porter Cable pieces.
> 
> I suggest joining their email newsletter. They often offer specials and sales. Put the item in your wish list and I find that coupons for those items soon follow.


Yours is the setup I'm after on my jet saw. Any tips on getting the incra ls positioner on a deal? How does the Positioner attach to a cast iron table?


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

jrprottas said:


> Yours is the setup I'm after on my jet saw. Any tips on getting the incra ls positioner on a deal? How does the Positioner attach to a cast iron table?


Technically, the Incra LS is attached to its own rails for a TS. Part of the TS package.

Having trouble viewing this email? Click here 



Miss out on last week’s Preferred Customer Specials? 
Shop Now at Our Online Store 24/7. Questions? Call 1.888.804.6272 

















Visit us at: Buy INCRA Tools Online - www.incrementaltools.com :: INCRA Precision Woodworking Tools, INCRA Fence, TS Fences, Router Tables, LS Systems or Dovetails & Precision Woodworking with Incra Fences, Jigs, Rules and Other Precise Woodworking Tools 



This coupon cannot be used with any other promotion. This offer is not retroactive.
Offer ends on March 17th, 2010. Offer valid only for order(s) placed between March 3rd through
March 17th, 2010.
©2010 Taylor Design Group, Inc. Contact Us 
INCRA Tools are protected by one or more of the following US patents: #4,793,604, #4,930,221,
#5,195,730, #5,275,074, #5,423,360, #5,716,045, #6,237,457, #6,557,601, #6,672,190. 
Other patents granted or pending.
INCRA is a Registered Trademark of Taylor Design Group, Inc. 


Forward email



[email protected][/email].
Update Profile/Email Address | Instant removal with SafeUnsubscribe™ | Privacy Policy. 


This is just an example of one of their sale e mails once you sign up.

INCRA TOOLS | PO BOX 810262 | Dallas | TX | 75381


----------

